# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Cool Flash Games

## Ultima Weapon

Street Figher 2.  ( The most popular fighting game!!!!!!!!!!!!!)




Enable Java Script to play
Synopsis:

Start mastering your haduken(fireball) shuryuken(upper cut) and ket ket baruken(helicopter kick moves into this fighting game 
before going into player vs player combat.



http://www.mofunzone.com/online_games/stre...er_flash.shtml#

Another game brought to you by Ultima Weapon. :Smiley: 







RAGNAROK"  A Sword Fighting Game



This web game will let face bosses in a one on one duel. Choose your character wisely and master the controls to level up.
Now LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!  :Cheesy:  



http://ragnarok.wilfritz.com/


Brought To you again by

Ultima Weapon

"Alien Hominid" A Shooting Game

Enable Java Script to play
How To:
Your UFO has crash landed, and the FBI is out to get you! Time to take them out!
Use the arrows to run around and aim your gun. The 'a' key shoots and the 's' key jumps.
When jumping over an enemy, press DOWN and 's' to do a freak attack! 


http://www.funny-games.biz/alien-hominid.html


Tell me what you think, its kinda fun!!!

----------


## Ultima Weapon

Starcraft 


The solid strategy game of the 90's now avialable as a flash game!!
Play as the protoss, terran & Zerg
Choose your strategy & Win
Let the games begin  :Rofl:  


http://unoriginal.co.uk/flash-starcraft.html



METAL SLUG

Why spend countless coins when you can play this classic game for free. Click on the link now for some shooting side scrolling action.!!!!!!!!

A full list of controls is IN THE GAME but here's a brief run down:  

Left/Right arrow keys:Move left/right
Up/Down arrow keys:adjust machinegun position
Control:Shoot Machinegun
Shift:Jump
Space:Fire the main cannon

http://senisub.com/index.php?s=page&.../metalslug.swf






Cartoon Network 170+ Games

Play incredibly fun flash games of all your favorite cartoon characters like scooby doo, naruto, johnny bravo & more



http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/games/index.html

----------


## Ultima Weapon

*MARDEK*

MARDEK



Mardek is a great RPG with an engaging storyline. The game allows you to save your progress and then come back later to continue, so it's sure to keep you returning for more!


www.nothingtodo.co.uk/view/1980/mardek.html









"Save the Bunny" 

You have to see (and play) this!!!:

http://www.10mg.nl/

*enable javascript

The Objective is to perform surgery on a dying rabbit to prevent him from dying.







Jedi Trainer 2
Test your light saber skills again young Jedi!

http://www.nothingtodo.co.uk/view/15...trainer-2.html


*KITTEN CANNON*
A very funny shooting game.
Please keep in mind that no animations were harmed in the making of this game

http://www.addictinggames.com/kittencannon.html


ot.html[/url]

----------


## Ultima Weapon

*FPS in Real life*




This is cool real life First Person Shooter flash game. Your aim is to shoot your deser eagle and sniper rifle and kill all armed guards and save the hostages. This game is rather short, but it is worth playing. Use YOUR MOUSE and CLICK LEFT MOUSE BUTTON to shoot. Have fun!



http://www.funny-games.biz/fpsinreallife.html



*Fulltime Killer*





To complete this mission you need to defeat Wang and his bodyguards without getting shot. Complete the shooting targets in the shortest period of time.

http://www.funny-games.biz/fulltime-killer.html






*Crash Bandicoot*

Your goal in Crash Bandicoot made in flash is to go through all 5 levels jumping on boxes and avoiding explosive boxes (TNT, nitro) and as much diamonds as you can. Use the ARROW KEYS to move the fox and hit SPACEBAR to do the twist. Use UP ARROW KEY to enter the level. You can save your game progress too. Have fun!


http://www.funny-games.biz/crash-bandicoot.html

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



*Bible Fight*


Biblical icons battle it out in the world's greatest immortal combat. Bring your wrath. You'll need it.
www.adultswim.com/games/biblefight/index.html

----------


## Ultima Weapon

www.adult-flash-games.com

----------


## Ultima Weapon

*Prince of Persia*

http://unoriginal.co.uk/princeofpersia.html


*FIRESTORM*
Play this helicopter shooting game. Shoot down enemy tanks & copters & more!!


http://www.miniclip.com/games/fire-storm/en/ 



*POLICE SNIPER*

Take out the terrorists & save the hotages. Use your sniper rilfe.

http://adult-flash-games.com/content/4125.html


*Celebrity Fight Club*
Get the urge to beat up some celebrity. Disfigure their faces & make them look like you.
http://unoriginal.co.uk/fightclub.html

*Naruto Star Students*
Play as either Naruto, Sakura or Sasuke in this fun & challenging ga


http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/games/.../starstudents/

----------


## Ultima Weapon

*Balloon Invasion*
Your mission in this game is to take a role of the commander of the anti-air defense in the area. The enemy is invading from the open sea with enormous battle groups of bomb-armed balloons. You can establish defense structures and call air raids to push the enemy back into the sea. Win battles, gain experience, level up and use your commander points to gain access to upgrades and various weapons. Use YOUR MOUSE to aim and hold LEFT MOUSE BUTTON to fire. 1-9 NUMBER KEYS calls air raids / paces buildings. Good luck, Commander!



http://www.funny-games.biz/balloon-invasion.html



*Candy Mountain*


Enter a world of magical wonder. Kill everything you see.

http://www.adultswim.com/games/game/index....e=candymountain


*DogFight*

Your mission in this World War I aerial shooter is to pilot your Sopwith Camel against Germany's finest . Shoot down enemy aircraft and destroy ground forces to progress. Avoid enemy fire and flying into the ground. Control your airplane with the UP and DOWN ARROW KEYS and use SPACEBAR to fire your machine gun. The DogFight Game has a fun and level and has a 2 player mode. Go get them!



http://www.funny-games.biz/dogfight.html



*METAL SLUG RAMPAGE 2*
Marco set on a rampage before, that he enjoyed a lot. Now he is planning a second mission but this time the United Nations intend to put an end to his rampage. The UN wants Marco to surrender but he will never go down. So he has set out again in his metal slug.



http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/109449


*METAL SLUG rampage3*


http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/245678

----------


## Ultima Weapon

*Multiplayer Momentum*


Run a crazy gladiator race with players from around the world and keep your cool to win. A bit quick thinking and awesome stock knowledge of useless trivia is extremely useful.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/366001

----------


## Falknat

Почему тут всё на английском?

----------

